# Iq test!!!  testedich.de



## iq test (20 Oktober 2008)

Guten Tag 
ich habe heute eine Mahnung bekommen und muss über 60 euro für einen iq-test bezahlen. 

hatte mal vor paar monaten bei diesem iq test mitgemacht. [noparse]=http://www.testedich.de/tests/iq-test.php3]Der kostenlose IQ Test (Intelligenztest) – Wie gut bist du wirklich?[/noparse]

(da stand auch das es kostnelos ist --> googel; eingeben: iq test und gleich das erste "Der KOSTENLOSE IQ Test (Intelligenztest) – Wie gut bist du wirklich?")

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, was ich machen sollte? 
lg


----------



## physicus (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Iq test!!!  testedich.de*

hallo!

Aus einem Nachbarthread:



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Och menno...
> 
> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> ...



LG
P


----------



## agony (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Iq test!!!  testedich.de*



iq test schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> ich habe heute eine Mahnung bekommen und muss über 60 euro für einen iq-test bezahlen.


 
Man muß sich da ja gar nicht anmelden, wo haben die deine Daten
her um dir eine Mahnung zu schicken ?


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Iq test!!!  testedich.de*



agony schrieb:


> Man muß sich da ja gar nicht anmelden, wo haben die deine Daten
> her um dir eine Mahnung zu schicken ?



Möglicherweise über personalisierte Links in Spammails. Die Daten  stammen dabei aus früheren Quellen. 
Personalisierter Link - Cb-Wiki


----------

